# what is permashine and is it any good?



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

recently bought an 2008 qashqai dci, bought it from a nissan maindealer. upon picking the car up, nissan said they had done a permashine protection job on it. now i like to clean my own cars with my own products etc as do we all on this forum. i never even asked for it, £350 inside and out protection, it was in with the cars price aparrently. nissan reackon its good for 7years! lol, really. anyways, how do i fair in waxing it myself now?


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

As soon as you run clay over it, its gone.

I took all of it off my mates BMW and told him to go back over and tell them it failed :lol: - £500 refund for him.

I did everything I could to make sure that paintwork held water like a charm, fairy liquid, clay, all sorts. I went over with them, picked up the book on the coating and read some passages to them whilst I tipped water on my bonnet (sealed with GTech Silo Seal) and my mates.

The manager wasnt pleased, but when I used the magic 'trading standards' word - he relented.

Then my mate gave my £100 to sort the car out properly (BMW 120D in white) - took fuffing ages! The amount of break dust they kick up!


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

its a kit that costs anywhere from £20 to £100 to buy

its a product the salesperson makes alot of commission on so adding this before youve asked is very cheeky,,,,,,,,,ask for a refund

and 5 times out of 10 the job isnt carried out anyway,,,,,,,,,your paint protection products are then sold on ebay



sorry if i sound like a grumpy bugger but its all true,lol


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

agreed with bees backs the kits are cheeps as chips compared to what they charge more often than not the bottom 6 inches isnt applied and not all the bumpers are done


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Fiat did mine by mistake when I bought a new punto and tried to charge me for it. Pfft. Its not that good if I'm honest.


----------

